

Microsoft mocks Google with 'Gmail Man' spoof to push Office 365 - nickolai
http://dvice.com/archives/2011/07/microsoft-mocks.php

======
ColinWright
Posted several times, some with relevant comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2818407> : 3 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2819411> : 2 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2820611> : 0 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2821072> : 2 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2821210> : nothing relevant

========

ADDED IN EDIT: I've started a poll about this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2822041>

